# Trying to find a sword for a Dreadnought.



## Mathai (Sep 1, 2010)

I dont remember where I saw it once upon a time, but I can swear that I once saw a Grey Knights Dreadnought that was wielding a wicked looking sword in his close combat arm. As I am trying to gear up and in preparation for the upcoming Grey knights codex, I thought that such a conversion might make for a great way to add some flavor.

But I cant find any such pieces that would work. Have I just missed an aproppriatly sized sword somewhere obvious? (Considered the Wraithlord's Wraithsword and the Tyranid's Bonesword, but neither looked proper.) I will continue my searches for as long as needed, but thought that asking here might help me out as well.

Oh, and for a follow up question: I was thinking that when I do find a fitting sword, I was going to use the Venerable Dreadnought's Power fist looking arm would look aproppriate for holding it. Any opinions on this or any other step of my concept would be welcome. =)


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

t'weren't the forge world one you saw was it?


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

One word: Plasticard

This is just filling in for the ten word minimum.


----------



## Mathai (Sep 1, 2010)

@ Hudson: While that isnt the one I was thinking of, thanks for reminding me about it as I had completely forgotten about that arm!. =) While I do like it, it isnt quite matching the concept I have in my head.

@ wombat_tree: plasticard is my backup plan, as I do not have the most nimble of fingers for making things on my own. x.x


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

no worries, I think we may have seen the same picture, was it like a long medievil looking sword? same arm and all that? i'm sure i've seen it too but can't place it either if it is the one i'm thinking of


----------



## DigitalComa (Feb 17, 2011)

deamon prince swords from the plastic kit?


----------



## Mathai (Sep 1, 2010)

While I like that sword. (Really like it) Its not quite the one either DigitalComa. Plus, it would feel wrong using a Daemon blad for my Grey Knight Dread. x.x

But yeah, it was deffinitely a medieval looking longsword kind of thing that was my inspiration Hudson. And I ~THINK~ he had an Autocannon on the other arm, looking all heroic and epic like a true behemoth of technology would with a huge sword.


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 21, 2009)

maybe it was a sword from the inquistor range. I know that I bought a cool looking sword and put it on a crisis suit back when you could bitz order any metal bit. here's the link to the sword I bought http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat490044a&prodId=prod1110201


----------



## Mathai (Sep 1, 2010)

Well, it certainly looks like the right idea. x.x But the way you worded it makes me think I'd need to buy the whole model to get the dang sword.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

You would.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

these are actually quite large, you could sandwich two back to back to create a wider blade, then you would need to fashion a hilt to grip.
http://www.bitsandkits.co.uk/sanguinary-guard-glaive-encarmine-a-p-5930.html

i am out of stock but i will be getting some soon or you could try elsewere


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

why not use the new BA dreadnought kit's force sword?

i think i looks pretty cool...or at least an easy way to kit bash it.


----------



## Mathai (Sep 1, 2010)

Those two look promising. Thanks for the help. =) 

I just wish I could find the original picture that gave me the idea. x.x The thing looks like it was intentionally made for a dreadnought, and I'd love to see if there was a place that made such things.


----------



## Mathai (Sep 1, 2010)

OK, I was on Ebay looking around and actually discovered where I saw the image that started this line of thought. Its a modelling company I suppose, and they sell pretty quality models. Here is the picture of the Grey Knight Dreadnought, and while I dont want to simply copy their model, I would love to know how they accomplished everything on it. Especially the sword.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Not to get your hopes up but i may possibley have a spare sword from the inquisitor covenant model. Not certain though. One of my firends is borrowing one of my bits boxes and selecting bits he wants to buy off me, wether it will be amongst the stuff he is selecting is anyone's guess.


----------



## Mathai (Sep 1, 2010)

I promise not to get any hopes up.  But if it comes back to you, I would deffinitely be interested in finding out more.


----------

